# Two Tivo Stream 4K w/2 remotes. But remotes are uniquely paired?



## LookinAround (May 1, 2010)

RCN just replaced my two older Tivo DVRs (one in LR, one for BR) with two Tivo Streaming 4K devices. They paired each of the new Tivo remotes to a single Tivo device. Problem now, vs w/old Tivo DVRs, the remotes only work with a specific Tivo. You can't use the same remote to control both.. So now I have to track/remember which is the LR remote vs the BR remote. Not an impossible task but a PIA.

Is there a way to setup both remotes to work with both new Tivo Streaming devices?


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

LookinAround said:


> RCN just replaced my two older Tivo DVRs (one in LR, one for BR) with two Tivo Streaming 4K devices. They paired each of the new Tivo remotes to a single Tivo device. Problem now, vs w/old Tivo DVRs, the remotes only work with a specific Tivo. You can't use the same remote to control both.. So now I have to track/remember which is the LR remote vs the BR remote. Not an impossible task but a PIA.
> 
> Is there a way to setup both remotes to work with both new Tivo Streaming devices?


1) Incorrect forum - this is for the TiVo Stream (legacy) device, which streams content from Premiere and Roamio Basic DVRs to mobile phones. You want the Stream 4K forum: TiVo Stream 4K | TiVoCommunity Forum

2) No, the remotes communicate with the DVR through Bluetooth and cannot be cross-paired. You can have multiple remotes per DVR but they can't be switched back and forth without re-pairing them.


----------

